
2016 Guide to User Data Security - Sbobby83
https://www.inversoft.com/blog/2016/05/31/user-data-security/
======
robotdan
Do you have the eBook version on iTunes, Amazon etc?

~~~
Sbobby83
Not just yet. We will have that available down the road. You can view and
download directly from the site. Look for the downloadable link in the post.
Thanks for asking and happy coding!

